
Ask HN: Should this video be banned from HN? - sebleon
Saw this post on the the front page earlier, noticed it got  deleted when I tried going to comments. I&#x27;m curious what the community thinks about the deletion and contents of this video.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=DP6uyX9hDc0<p>It&#x27;s a woman&#x27;s perspective on being ostracized in the Atlanta tech scene. Author claims she was falsely accused of doxing and stalking people in order to get her banned from meet ups and event spaces, because of her political views.
======
oldandtired
No. She was relating her experiences. It is a fact of life today that your
politics will get various people upset to the extent that they will do what
they can to besmirch you name and reputation because they feel that you are
sub-human for holding a viewpoint that is different to their "righteous"
viewpoint and therefore you can be and should be treated with contempt and
anything that happens to cause you harm is acceptable.

People have been doing this for millennia. Political correctness has existed
in every generation and though what has been defined as the political
correctness of time changes, it is the nature of people to hate those who are
different or hold different opinions to those you may hold.

It is okay to have robust discussions. It is okay to actually hate the
viewpoints or lifestyles of others. What is seriously not okay, is to hate the
individual. They are just as important as you, irrespective of sex, age, race,
wealth, political viewpoint or religion or any other characteristic that makes
them different to you.

I am a disciple of Jesus Christ and I may hate a particular lifestyle, a
belief or viewpoint or particular attitude, but to hate the person is against
all that I have been taught. Especially, when I come from a place that is, in
effect, no different. All people are precious, so very precious. My God came
and lived as the perfect man and then chose a death so incredibly horrible
just to allow every single person who has ever lived or will ever live to have
the singular opportunity to be forgiven for every wrong they have done. We all
have the choice to accept this or refuse it. But in all essentials, no one is
able to make it in their own. In that everyone is alike, no exceptions bar the
one who is God and man, Jesus Christ.

As has been stated elsewhere by various people of varying beliefs and
viewpoints, if there is speech you do not like, then use more speech to
counter it. However, don't go to the place of killing someone just because
they are different or believe different things to you.

